
Devstash.io – Hacker News alternative focused on computer science - javinpaul
https://devstash.io/
======
ColinWright
Firstly, anyone who creates something and puts it up for people to see
deserves congratulations. Nicely done. I look forward to reading this and have
bookmarked it to return to regularly.

And now this is going to seem really harsh, but I've learned, as I produce
specialist sites and facilities for other people, that immediate and instant
reactions are incredibly important. So here are mine.

True design has usability at its heart, appearance being secondary to that.
Things can look gorgeous, but without usability it's art and nothing else.

It's a nightmare to read - please, please, increase the contrast. It's wishy-
washy and bland.

The text is small, and there's just _so_ much wasted space. Increasing the
text size to something sensible means there's also nothing on the screen,
leading to endless scrolling.

Beautiful to look at, provided you don't actually want to use it.
Additionally, the "1" and "2" links at the bottom are _really_ hard to hit.

Other questions, then:

How are you going to enforce the focus on CS?

Do usability issues fall in the remit?

Looking at one entry:

    
    
        AllTheFreeStock (http://allthefreestock.com/)
        Get all the Free Stock Images
        By SaijoGeorge | 0 comment(s)
    

How is this "Computer Science"?

========

Edit: Typo:

    
    
        You have been sent an email,
        please confirm you account.
    

That should be "your account".

========

Edit:

When posting extra information to accompany a post, it's not clear that there
is a 140 char limit until you fail. More, if it _does_ fail there's no
indication of how much it's missed by.

~~~
Guled
Hello there! I'm the creator of Devstash and I'd like to thank you for your
feedback! I'll be getting a lot of bugs here fixed as well as design issues as
soon as possible. To enforce the focus on CS (Although the mission states that
the focus is on CS, I personally allow posts that convey the use of software
in some way) I'll mostly be moderating the site quite heavily, which isn't a
hassle really since I visit my own site every day. I also do plan on doing
some automation in terms of moderating posts that come into the site. And can
you clarify your last question please?

~~~
detaro
If you are strict with the terms, 1(!) article seems to actually be about
"computer science", the others are random software development stuff. You
might want to make the focus clearer to avoid confusion and misunderstandings
(HN has this kind of discussions all the time because people think it is
"startup news" or "development news" or ...)

~~~
Guled
Thank you for your feedback detaro! I'm not too strict on what is posted, in
fact I simply adore finding projects that other people have made and so I
allow users to post their side-projects, podcasts, and other resources. I do
agree that I'll have to make the about page much more clearer.

------
sandGorgon
You may want to base your site on the source code of
[https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs) Built for a similar use case, but lots
of github activity.

~~~
ycken
lobste.rs code
[https://github.com/jcs/lobsters](https://github.com/jcs/lobsters)

------
SolarNet
Yea this site appears to be about software development not CS. YCombinator is
a CS term. Dev and Stash are both development terms (I hesitate to even call
it software engineering actually).

Even the name doesn't make sense.

------
ColinWright
Following up on ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10791675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10791675)

Is there any way I can reply to someone's comment on an item I submitted?
Clicking the "Reply" button does nothing.

------
ColinWright
The "Reply" button isn't working for me. I submitted an item, someone replied,
I'm trying to reply to them, the cursor shows that I'm hovering over the
button, the button changes color, but clicking does nothing.

------
diimdeep
UI not usable, list is too big; For example on my 13" retina with browser
window full size, only 4 entries is visible.

------
MrBassam
Please add API in near future :)

~~~
Guled
I definitely will, and I'll let you know when it's done. :)

------
yranadive
Links dont work on my iphone :(

------
jzd
The design sucks it is not minimalist and most elements are too big. Do you
even use Vim/Emacs?

~~~
ColinWright
Just as a random contributor here on HN with no formal role or standing, could
I ask that you make the effort to be constructive. Your comments here may or
may not be accurate, but it's expressed in a manner that's just plain nasty.

I'm sure you have a lot to offer - please make the effort to be helpful with
your criticisms.

~~~
kzhahou
I think he was mocking other commemters?

